# HELP SOS



## prithviraj (Aug 29, 2008)

I am in a deep trouble. I have a small aquarium and I keep a small lion and 1 carpet anemone. This is a new fish . It was apparently healthy but within 2 days my lion is having some fungus type of thing on his left side while the right side is clear. Can you tell me what the disease is and how to treat it.Please see the picture for correct understanding of the problem. Please do something he is not eating and staying in one place and breathing.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not see a picture? Did you post one.

In any case, we need a lot more information. A picture can't tell the entire story. We need lots of details. Water parameters, tank history, etc.


----------

